

Facebook releases Tornado (Python web server that powers FriendFeed) - mtrichardson
http://developers.facebook.com/news.php?blog=1&story=301

======
andreyf
Hah, love the change in shade of blue on the graph to match facebook's -
interesting touch.

~~~
snprbob86
I'm not sure why andreyf was being down-modded, the graph on the original blog
post at <http://bret.appspot.com/entry/tornado-web-server> uses a subtly
different shade of blue. This is a clear attention to details that is worthy
of at least a small note in a community such as ours :-)

~~~
andreyf
Yeah, I should have explained the context of that remark better. Thanks for
fishing me out of downvote land :)

------
casey
Chat demo running live: <http://chan.friendfeed.com:8888/>

Bret's blog post: <http://bret.appspot.com/entry/tornado-web-server>

------
mtrichardson
Source: <http://github.com/facebook/tornado/tree/master>

Documentation: <http://www.tornadoweb.org/documentation>

------
aaronblohowiak
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=815681>

------
hungdaddy
nice

